# How to make my dogs like to swim!



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My two puppers.. IG and sheltie.. hate the water. They will get their feet slightly wet in the river, but not go in. If I wade in the IG will go knee deep but no farther. The sheltie sits on the shore and cries.

I'd like them to learn, the water dogs look like they are having so much fun and it's a nice way to cool off. The river isn't cold, I can wade in without getting cold at all.

I know neither is a water breed, but is there a way to get em to like it?


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't know but let me know if you find out! :wink:

Sophie IS a water dog (well, a Cocker Spaniel) and she hates the water! Sometimes I can "trick" her into wading a bit but she won't swim. What's hilarious is that I originally planned to do water work with her...oh well!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

You can't force anyone, including yourself, to like something they don't. All you can do is introduce it to them and try to make it fun. If they don't like it, they don't like it. You might try them one at a time without the other around. They may be reinforcing each other's dislike. My wonderful Skylar (a Golden no less) didn't particularly like water. She would wade around as long as her feet could touch the bottom. When the couldn't she would turn around and dog paddle back to where they could. Goldens LOVE water!!! Not Skylar.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Do they have an absolute favourite toy that they adore? You can try throwing it/playing with them in shallow water so they've got something to take their mind off the water itself. Like what RFD said, I think the key is making it super fun and happy (and not forcing them).


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Ohhh yeah I've tried the toy thing. Bishop lives for fetch. I threw a tennis ball in and he looked heartbroken as it started floating down the river, but he didn't go the six inches in the water to get it!


----------



## tansox (Jun 22, 2011)

Ah I've tried to get my Rotties to swim. They just won't! Fletcher will go in the water up to his chest - that's it, Flint will get his toes wet if he really has to, Floyd will swim to retrieve anything that's out of his depth, mind you, he is only 8 inches tall at the shoulders!

I'd love to get my boys to swim, we have some lovely rivers around us and dogs have a great time in the water, but my boys just stand at the edge, watching!


----------



## Jynical (Jun 22, 2011)

I'd love to know too! Roscoe will go swim in lakes and ponds and rivers and creeks... but not swimming pools. It could be a chemical thing what with the chlorine and all... but dang, it gets hot here and all the other dogs are jumping in and swimming... but not her. lol


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I bought Gordon a swim vest to keep him afloat in the pool and he will go in with you holding him now. He used to swim with his vest, and now what the heck the vest split at the seam.So have to buy him another one. Maybe if oyu buy them a swim vest they will feel more secure and they float then . But I have the two labs who yes just like labs love to jump in the water and swim Gordon is not one to just jump in takes coaxing and his vest has to be on (have to get another ugh) he will only walk into like lake areas where his feet touch the bottom. another thing is have to be careful with lake water as foolish people throw bottles in. I have to post this one so all can read this story anyway try the vest, oh and our beagle will not even go near water he refuses! So some refuse to go in at all! But maybe the vest for security. They may feel better with this on.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Caty M, I think that fact you got your iggie into the ater at all is rather outstanding. From what I learned iggies do not like to get wet (mine included) so much so that they won't even willingly walk across wet grass or go outside when it's sprinkling. One reason why people housetrain to "litterboxes", some even build special covered potty areas.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Pools are generally a different kettle of fish when it comes to a lot of dogs. I don't know how many I've met that will swim at the beach, but just don't like the pool at all. I think it has more to do with the sudden drop off, they go from the step in knee deep water, to over their head (generally). 
My pup much prefers the sea, she does go in the pool, but its definitely not her favourite place to swim.
Shame about the toys not doing the trick. I guess you've tried mega treats as well?
And, good idea about the lifejacket Wags, I know a pug or two that won't swim unless they have their jackets on, but once they do, they really enjoy it.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Here's what I did with my dogs. They're both comfortable swimming, although neither will win any dock diving competitions any time soon. First, I carried them into the water and let them swim back to shore. Obviously, I started pretty close to the shoreline. When I knew they could paddle - even though it was still a panic swim - I picked a small river, and swam to the other side. They were pretty eager to follow. One has a little more difficulty than the other, but they both swim.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery will go in until it gets to the point where he will actually have to swim, LOL. His feet have to touch the bottom. I am trying to figure out if its because he doesnt know how to swim or if he just isn't comfortable without his feet touching the bottom. We went to the lake recently and I got in and I could tell he wanted to be in with me but once I put him in he was like, LET ME OUT! Its a work in progress, although I think dogs can learn to like it.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I've had to work really hard on the hoodlums because where I used to live I had to teach them to stay OUT of the water. Now that we are where they can swim, it's been difficult to get them in. Fabulous, one area of training I excelled. Great. How to undo THAT!

The boy is getting better about it. The girl...eh, it depends on her mood. Sometimes she wants to hop right on in and other times, when she's wearing her invisible tiara that day, she recoils in horror at the water...the leeeeeeeeeeeeeeetlest teeniest, tiny waves make her jump back. Ridiculous. You're part lab! Get in!

But I have realized that to get her in, I cannot have the boy around. He finally gets in and then he wants her to get in and he wants to play and he plays rough as it is and in the water that is not the place to be acting like that so he's put her back a few paces, as well.

I would recommend one at a time and do as you're doing, get in before them, with them on leash, walk to the end of the leash, turn around, and coax them to you. Patience, patience, patience. If the first month all you do is get their feet wet, then all you do is get their feet wet but reward them for getting their feet wet. Keep working up to ankles, kneecaps, (or whatever passes for dog kneecaps), top of the legs, to actual swimming.

Work on it for awhile. However, you may come to find out that no matter how patient and rewarding you are, like was said, some dogs just aren't going to like it. But I'd give it the ol' college try before giving up...unless of course they totally and completely freak during this time.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

what's the need for your dogs to play in the creek/river/lake??
will they play in the garden hose??


----------



## splitnightsky (Jun 20, 2011)

my dog really dislikes water as well - I bought him a little pool to play in,
but he won't get in. not even in 3 inches of water. 
he really doesn't like water anywhere near his face or ears,
so I doubt he'll ever turn into a swimming dog unless he's forced to (falls in, etc).

but! I know some people who used to own a GS that you had to keep from going in the water.
they tried to make her a canoe dog, but she just flipped the canoe (with them in it)
so she could lie down in the cool water. quite a funny site, actually :biggrin1:

I've seen a lot of dogs that will go into water if their owner is there.
something about how they are worried for their owner makes them enter.
and then once they see everything's ok, then it's fun time 

if only mine would see the fun.*sigh*


----------



## lmgakg (Jan 1, 2011)

My boys won't. In fact, I thought maybe if I took my dog (Rott/Shepard mix) to the park where there is a dog lake - he would go in with the other dogs, nope, not a chance. He actually runs if another dog starts shaking - to avoid the water drops.... my daughter, whom he adores has tried coaxing him into the lake as well and he will just barely get toes wet. I have given up - my daughter still tries every chance she gets.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> what's the need for your dogs to play in the creek/river/lake??
> will they play in the garden hose??


They hate the garden hose. I just want them to play in the water because our dog park is bordered on one side by a big river (not fast moving) and when it's 30C outside I like my dogs to cool off! Esp my sheltie since he is long haired and black! Besides, you just see dogs having fun splashing around.

That being said I have made a bit of progress. My sheltie will now go in about up to his belly. My IG hates the water still but I'm fine with that as she doesn't get as hot.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

splitnightsky said:


> my dog really dislikes water as well - I bought him a little pool to play in,
> but he won't get in. not even in 3 inches of water.
> he really doesn't like water anywhere near his face or ears,
> so I doubt he'll ever turn into a swimming dog unless he's forced to (falls in, etc).
> ...


My dogs just stand at the shore and look at me like ".. what the heck is she doing? I'm not going in there to save her."


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

My dogs won't go in water, but then again, they sink. It's not a pretty sight to see a Lhasa Apso paddling furiously and getting nowhere, then slowly start to sink under the water! 

I don't think hairy dogs are meant to go near water and they are smart enough to know it. All water should be frozen as far as they're concerned!


----------

